# last 3 days



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi All i am getting ready to take my turner out of the bator. The bottom has a screen in it do any of you put anything on the screen so the chicks dont get there little feet stuck. Thanks Rick


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kitz said:


> Hi All i am getting ready to take my turner out of the bator. The bottom has a screen in it do any of you put anything on the screen so the chicks dont get there little feet stuck. Thanks Rick


if it's the screen that came with the bator they will not get their feet stuck, the screen will help them get a good grip when they start to learn how to walk. their little toes will hook rite onto the screening & they will be running all over the place in no time flat.

please post pics once they fluff up.

thanks
piglett


----------

